# Starwars in 3D startet 2012 in den Kinos!



## Rocksteak (4. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie bereits im September letzten Jahres angekündigt, wird die komplette Star Wars-Saga in nochmal in 3D aufgearbeitet.
Dabei soll, anstatt die Produktionsreihenfolge der Filme beizubehalten, zuerst die Star Wars Episode I "The Phantom Menace" 
ausgestrahlt werden. 
Die Erstausstrahlung im Kino soll im Februar 2012 erfolgen, danach soll jedes weitere Jahr ein Film folgen. Wie Lucasfilm verlauten
ließ, soll George Lucas höchstpersönlich für die Aufbereitung der Klassiker zuständig sein. Dieser war, nach eigenen Angaben,
so überwältigt vom bekannten 3D-Vorreiter Avatar, dass er kurzerhand beschloss, die Star Wars-Saga nochmal aufzuarbeiten.
Dies ist nicht zuletzt der hervorragenden Technik des Films von James Cameron geschuldet, da George Lucas schon früher Star Wars
in 3D veröffentlichen wollte, jedoch war die Technik zu dieser Zeit nicht verfügbar.

Zitat aus dem Magazin "access hollywood":


> George was so impressed with the Avatar’s technology that he thinks it could help pave the way for creating 3-D versions of his “Star Wars” movies.
> “We’ve been looking for years and years and years of trying to take ‘Star Wars’ and put it in 3-D,” George explained to Access. “But, [the] technology hasn’t been there. We’ve been struggling with it, but I think this will be a new impetus to make that happen.”



Lucasfilm hat außerdem ein Interview mit einem wichtigen Mitglied des "3D-Teams" veröffentlicht:

Zum Interview

Dass, anstatt die Produktionszeit zu berücksichtigen, zuerst Episode I in Angriff genommen werden soll, erscheint mir als
 durchaus logisch, da somit auch Neulinge die Geschichte komplett verstehen können. Eingefleischte Fans mag dies zwar 
ärgern, aber es ist wohl ein kleineres Übel, da sich vermutlich alle Star Wars-Fans gleichermaßen darauf freuen, die Filme 
nochmal, oder die Jüngeren zum ersten Mal im Kino erleben zu dürfen. Mir persönlich bereitet 3D-Kino nicht den Spaß, 
den es manch anderen bereitet, aber ich werde es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen, die Filme im Kino anzuschauen.

Quelle:
StarWars.com | The Star Wars Saga in 3D!
Star Wars 3D: Episode 1 im Februar 2012
George Lucas: ‘Avatar’s’ Technology Could Make 3-D ‘Star Wars’ A Reality Quelle des Zitats


----------



## Low (4. März 2011)

Ich habe noch keinen Film gesehen bei dem so altes Material auf 3D gebracht wurde. Avatar in 3D war schon geil wobei ich die Story aber leider sehr langweilig fande.
Herr der Ringe soll auch in 3D kommen, habe ich zumindest gehört.


----------



## Rayman (4. März 2011)

bin  ja mal gespannt ob die es dann auch schaffen die bild qualität zu steigern vor allem bei episode 4-6

von 3d halte ich auhc nicht viel solange man die sutterbrillen noch brauch da ich sowieso brillenträger bin nervt es auch 2 brillen zu tragen
wenn die technik soweit ist das es ohne brille klappt bin ich voll dabei


----------



## Green.Tea (4. März 2011)

also ganz ehrlich, das ist reine geldmacherei. Nen paar billige 3D effekte zusammen basteln und anner kinokasse 13€ oder warum nicht gleich 20€ pro karte verlangen .... nichts für mich !


mfg


----------



## Rocksteak (4. März 2011)

Rayman schrieb:


> wenn die technik soweit ist das es ohne brille klappt bin ich voll dabei



Prototyp: 3D ohne Brille mit 5 Metern Diagonale - Golem.de


----------



## riotmilch (4. März 2011)

Hmm bin ich mal gespannt was sie daraus machen.
Ansehen werde ichs mir auf jeden Fall :>



Low schrieb:


> Avatar in 3D war schon geil wobei ich* die Story aber leider sehr langweilig fande*.


 
Schade, die Story hatte/hat einen tieferen Sinn


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. März 2011)

Naja die Story ist einfach langweilig, da kann ich mir auch Pocahontas anschauen (der sogar besser ist).

@Topic: egal obs Geldmache ist oder nicht - ich geh rein  Und wer 13€ für 3D Kino bezahlt macht was falsch oder lebt in der falschen Stadt


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Ich hatte leider nie die Möglichkeit, Star Wars im Kino zu sehen, immer nur DVD oder TV. Alleine deswegen werde ich schon reingehen, scheiß egal wie viel die Karte kostet
Die 3D Effekte sind für mich höchstens eine nette Dreingabe, sicher nicht der Hauptgrund für den Kinobesuch.

Hab Avatar in 3D geguckt, und wenn ich das Tragen der Brille und andere Nachteile mit den paar Effekten abwiege, bin ich aktuell eher gegen 3D. Aber hoffentlich bekommt George Lucas da besser hin


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. März 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Schade, die Story hatte/hat einen tieferen Sinn


 
Aber wenn die Charaktäre im gegensatz zur Verwendeten technik nur 1 Dimensional bleiben, bringt mir der teifere Sinn auch nix. Das haben andere Filme besser mit weniger technischen Aufwand hinbekommen.
Und sorry aber so kalt und roboterartig ist der Mensch nun wirklich nicht. Und zum anderen - Schwebende Inseln mit Wasserfällen (wo kommt das Wasser her? Das schafft kein Regen)? Ich bitte dich.

BTT:
Ich finde es auch eher geldmacherei, selbst wenn man dazu die beste technik benutzt und so einfach wie es Green.Tea darstellen will ist das nicht.
Man weiß ja in den meisten fällen nicht mehr wie die Sets aufgebaut waren also die Abstände der jeweiligen Objekte. Man kann es erraten, wenn man in etwa die Brennweiten weiß, dennoch ist es schwierig.
Für die stereoskopischen Bilder muss man recht viele Masken erstellen (gibt es schon software die das selbst anhand von Edgedetection approximiert, dennoch muss das ein Mensch finishen) und Hintergründe erweitern.
Ob sich das dennoch lohnt wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn es bringt mir ja Storyseitig keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. März 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, das ist reine geldmacherei. Nen paar billige 3D effekte zusammen basteln und anner kinokasse 13€ oder warum nicht gleich 20€ pro karte verlangen .... nichts für mich !
> mfg


Sehe ich genauso...überall "sprießen" die Filme in die Kinos, die plötzlich mit 3D "versehen" worden sind..
Naja, ich mache das Spiel ja nicht mit und gucke mir das Zeugs an..


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

War ja klar, anstatt das gleich auf Blue Ray rauszubringen, kassiert er erst mal wieder an der Kinokasse an, typisch George.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. März 2011)

Auf Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe in 3D kann Ich verzichten. Ich liebe Star Wars und Herr der Ringe zwar, aber diese 3D-Effekte brauche Ich nicht und allein dafür würde Ich keine 7-10€ bezahlen. Und wer das tut, der ist meiner Meinung nach bescheuert. Wer sich bei diesen Filmen nur auf die Effekte konzentriert, der ist fehl am Platz.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. März 2011)

@quantenslipstream
Sehe ich auch so. Viele alte Filme werden zur Zeit, mehr oder weniger aufwändig, auf blu-ray raus gebracht. Ein paar sind so noch nicht in D erhältlich aber das kommt hoffentlich. Hab auf Bluray 2001, Halloween, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Der Exorzist, Das Ding und Shining - Alles alte filme aber vom Bild her wirklich unerwartet gut. Wozu hat er denn sonst seine alten Filme aufwendig restaurieren lassen, wenn nicht für einen geilen HD Release.

Edit:

@Charlie Harper


> Wer sich bei diesen Filmen nur auf die Effekte konzentriert, der ist fehl am Platz.


 Ich denke, dass trifft auf jeden Film zu, dann sieht man nämlich schnell ob ein Film durch Effekte bereichert wird oder nur davon zu leben versucht. Siehe Transformers 2 und sicher auch der dritte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Sehe ich auch so. Viele alte Filme werden zur Zeit, mehr oder weniger aufwändig, auf blu-ray raus gebracht. Ein paar sind so noch nicht in D erhältlich aber das kommt hoffentlich. Hab auf Bluray 2001, Halloween, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Der Exorzist, Das Ding und Shining - Alles alte filme aber vom Bild her wirklich unerwartet gut. Wozu hat er denn sonst seine alten Filme aufwendig restaurieren lassen, wenn nicht für einen geilen HD Release.


 
Du musst dir das mal durchrechnen.
Er bringt ab 2012 jedes Jahr einen weiteren Teil raus. Also kommt erst 2018 die komplette Box mit allen 6 Filmen auf den Mark.
2018 gibts aber bestimmt schon wieder einen neuen Videostandard (Super HD ) und George kann noch mal kassieren.
Von 2022 bis 2028.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (4. März 2011)

> Wie Lucasfilm verlauten ließ, soll George Lucas höchstpersönlich für die Aufbereitung der Klassiker zuständig sein. Dieser war, nach eigenen Angaben,
> so überwältigt vom bekannten 3D-Vorreiter Avatar, dass er kurzerhand beschloss, die Star Wars-Saga nochmal aufzuarbeiten.


Das stimmt so nicht, das Projekt SW in 3D aufzubereiten gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren - selbst George Lucas kann nicht mir nichts, dir nichts so ein aufwändiges Projekt ins Leben rufen und den ersten Film nächstes Jahr rausbringen. Die Vorbereitungen dafür laufen mit Sicherheit schon länger.
Was damit gemeint war, ist dass Avatar dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich 3D in der breiten Masse etabliert und Kinos entsprechend ausgerüstet werden. Einzig darauf hat George Lucas gewartet, gleiches gilt für die Veröffentlichung von SW auf Blu-ray und die Verbreitung von BD-ROM-Playern. Die HD-Fassung von SW existiert tatsächlich schon seit Jahren (soviel ich gehört habe wurde sie einmal auf Premiere gezeigt).




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Auf Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe in 3D kann Ich verzichten. Ich liebe Star Wars und Herr der Ringe zwar, aber diese 3D-Effekte brauche Ich nicht und allein dafür würde Ich keine 7-10€ bezahlen. Und wer das tut, der ist meiner Meinung nach bescheuert. Wer sich bei diesen Filmen nur auf die Effekte konzentriert, der ist fehl am Platz.


 Ich würde dir ganz dringend raten, dich mit solchen Aussagen zurückzuhalten. Es gibt sehr viele Menschen, darunter ich, die so eine Aussage beleidigt weil sie Star Wars für deutlich mehr als die Effekte lieben, die nächstes Jahr 7-10€ bezahlen werden weil sie den Film einfach nur im Kino erleben wollen weil sie nie eine Gelegenheit dazu hatten, denen 3D aber völlig sonstwo vorbeigeht.


----------



## NCphalon (4. März 2011)

Der weiß wies geht


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Mal nachdenken … hm hab ich alle schon gesehen ()  … ui 3D-Effekte () … wird sich die Story dadurch verändern () … NEIN, also schnell wieder vergessen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mal nachdenken … hm hab ich alle schon gesehen ()  … ui 3D-Effekte () … wird sich die Story dadurch verändern () … NEIN, also schnell wieder vergessen!


 
Du warst doch der erste, der sich die Remastered Version von "Raumschiff Enterprise" gekauft hat.


----------



## Rocksteak (4. März 2011)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, das Projekt SW in 3D aufzubereiten gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren - selbst George Lucas kann nicht mir nichts, dir nichts so ein aufwändiges Projekt ins Leben rufen und den ersten Film nächstes Jahr rausbringen. Die Vorbereitungen dafür laufen mit Sicherheit schon länger.
> Was damit gemeint war, ist dass Avatar dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich 3D in der breiten Masse etabliert und Kinos entsprechend ausgerüstet werden. Einzig darauf hat George Lucas gewartet, gleiches gilt für die Veröffentlichung von SW auf Blu-ray und die Verbreitung von BD-ROM-Playern.



Und? Nur weil die Vorbereitungen liefen, heißt das nicht, dass Avatar nicht der Auslöser sein konnte. George Lucas sagte, ihm fehle die Technik, nicht das Interesse.
Vielleicht habe ich es etwas unglücklich formuliert.

Ich zitiere access hollywood:


> George was so impressed with the Avatar’s technology that he thinks it could help pave the way for creating 3-D versions of his “Star Wars” movies.
> “We’ve been looking for years and years and years of trying to take ‘Star Wars’ and put it in 3-D,” George explained to Access. “But, [the] technology hasn’t been there. We’ve been struggling with it, but I think this will be a new impetus to make that happen.”



Quelle: George Lucas: ‘Avatar’s’ Technology Could Make 3-D ‘Star Wars’ A Reality | Access Hollywood - Celebrity News, Photos & Videos


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2011)

Zumindestens Episode II und III wurden ja angeblich bereits zum Teil in 3D gedreht oder zumindestens im Hinblick darauf; die anderen Episoden müssen aber wohl, zumindestens außerhalb Computergerenderter Weltraumszenen, nachbearbeitet werden... mal sehen, ob das gut geht, bisherige derartige Versuche waren meiner Meinung nach wenig überzeugend

Aber hier sind immerhin Profis mit viel Zeit und Geld am Werk; vielleicht wird es ja wirklich was...


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du warst doch der erste, der sich die Remastered Version von "Raumschiff Enterprise" gekauft hat.




Ja das ewige Star Wars vs. Star Trek genau wie AMD vs. Intel. Ich bin nun mal kein Star Wars Fan was soll ich da im Kino?


----------



## LordRevan1991 (4. März 2011)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Und? Nur weil die Vorbereitungen liefen, heißt das nicht, dass Avatar nicht der Auslöser sein konnte. George Lucas sagte, ihm fehle die Technik, nicht das Interesse.
> Vielleicht habe ich es etwas unglücklich formuliert.
> 
> Ich zitiere access hollywood:
> ...


Genau das habe ich gemeint, Avatar war der Auslöser für GL da es die Verbreitung (und teilweise für die Akzeptanz/Bewunderrung) von 3D in der breiten Masse gefördert hat. In der News klang es so, als habe Avatar ihn zu einer spontanen Aktion getrieben ("Weisst du was? Ich hab eine tolle Idee! Lass uns die Saga in 3D aufbereiten!"), die halt so spontan nicht sein kann.


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. März 2011)

ich suche ständig einen "gefällt mir" button 
bin auch nicht wirklich Fan von Star Wars und ob ein Film von 1978(oder täusche ich mich) durch noch so tolle moderne Technik in HD und gutes 3D aufgewertet werden kann bezweifle ich doch stark 
mich würd eher reizen, wenn der neue Star Trek in 3D rauskommt. Das würd richtig rocken!


----------



## NCphalon (4. März 2011)

Naja Star Trek XI soll ja der Auftakt zu einer Trilogie sein, da kommen dann hoffentlich XII und XIII in 3D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Den Spass würde ich mir ein paar Dollars kosten lassen.


> Du warst doch der erste, der sich die Remastered Version von "Raumschiff Enterprise" gekauft hat


Was soll er damit denn, der haust doch in dem Blecheimer


----------



## FrittenFett (4. März 2011)

Und ansonsten baut er an dem Ding weiter:

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94&feature=related


----------



## Stricherstrich (4. März 2011)

Coole sache!


----------



## Rocksteak (4. März 2011)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> In der News klang es so, als habe Avatar ihn zu einer spontanen Aktion getrieben ("Weisst du was? Ich hab eine tolle Idee! Lass uns die Saga in 3D aufbereiten!"), die halt so spontan nicht sein kann.



Ich habs inzwischen geändert und um eine Information erweitert, spontan sollte das schließlich auch nicht klingen. Danke, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. März 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> bin auch nicht wirklich Fan von Star Wars und ob ein Film von 1978(oder täusche ich mich) durch noch so tolle moderne Technik in HD und gutes 3D aufgewertet werden kann bezweifle ich doch stark


 
Es war sogar 1977 (US-Release). Warum sollte durch moderne Technik und digitalisierung kein HD möglich sein? Ein analoger Kinofilm (kommt auf die Anzahl an Generationen an die er durchmachen musste) kann eine Qualität von über 8K bis nur noch 1K haben.

Ich habe hier die 2001:odysee im weltraum Blu-ray liegen und der Film ist von 1968. Der ist zwar größtenteils in 70mm gedreht, dennoch kann die Qualität mit heutigen Blu-ray Veröffentlichungen mithalten.

Man muss auch sagen, dass Episode II und III "nur" in fullHD gedreht wurden jedoch mit einer besseren "Abtastung" als das standard Prosumer-Camcorder machen.

Zu Star Trak sag ich nicht viel, bin zwar ein Fan der ersten Stunde (Ja ich mag sowohl Star Trak als auch Star Wars und ich finde es lässt sich nicht miteinander Vergleichen) aber ich finde den Style von J.J. Abrams irgendwie furchtbar. Er verwendet viel zu viele Lensflares (in post geadded) dort wo kein Licht steht (Jemand sollte dem mal sagen, dass das kein stilmittel sondern ein Artefakt ist).
Zum anderen sollte man Abrams mal erklären, dass das einzige ist was passiert, wenn man in ein schwarzes Loch fliegt die Auflösung der Materie in Energie bedeutet - sprich keine Zeitreise sondern ein Auseinanderreisen. Außerdem sind Zeitreisen nicht möglich, da man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit haben müsste, und was ist die höchste Geschwindigkeit im Universum???

Die Story, abgesehen von dem oben genannten, war dennoch recht gut, auch wenn ich ihm die Vernichtung Vulkans nicht wirklich verzeihen kann.

Jetzt habe ich doch relativ viel zu Star Trak gesagt. Mist!


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zu Star Trak sag ich nicht viel, bin zwar ein Fan der ersten Stunde (Ja ich mag sowohl Star Trak als auch Star Wars und ich finde es lässt sich nicht miteinander Vergleichen) aber ich finde den Style von J.J. Abrams irgendwie furchtbar. Er verwendet viel zu viele Lensflares (in post geadded) dort wo kein Licht steht (Jemand sollte dem mal sagen, dass das kein stilmittel sondern ein Artefakt ist).
> Zum anderen sollte man Abrams mal erklären, dass das einzige ist was passiert, wenn man in ein schwarzes Loch fliegt die Auflösung der Materie in Energie bedeutet - sprich keine Zeitreise sondern ein Auseinanderreisen. Außerdem sind Zeitreisen nicht möglich, da man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit haben müsste, und was ist die höchste Geschwindigkeit im Universum???
> 
> Die Story, abgesehen von dem oben genannten, war dennoch recht gut, auch wenn ich ihm die Vernichtung Vulkans nicht wirklich verzeihen kann.
> ...


Wenn du wirklich ein Fan der ersten Stunde bist, müsstest du auch wissen, dass Zeitreisen in Star Trek ungefähr 1356742,33mal vorkamen (siehe "Der erste Kontakt" oder der Temporale Krieg in Enterprise Stark-Trek-Fan der ersten Stunde die nicht geshen - wtf), Schwarze Löcher in Star Trek nie was auseinandergerissen haben (wie war das nochmal mit der Spezies, die da ihre Brut ablegt oder die Voyager-Sonde, die da in eine andere Galaxie gereist ist?) und das mit der Überlichgeschwindigkeit nur für Zeitreisen in die Zukunft gilt, in die Vergangenheit (wie bei Star Trek XI) ist mathematisch erst überhaupt nicht möglich (schon mal in einem Koordinatensystem einen Graphen gesehen, der rückwärt's geht?) 
Die Lensflares trugen schon was zur Atmosphäre des Films bei, was ich an dem blöd fand, war das Quotentechtelmechtel zwischen Spock und Uhura, insgesamt war der Film jedoch recht unterhaltsam - wenn man an gewisse andere, langweilige Science-Fiction-Filme des selben Jahres denkt (ich sag' nur Avatar)

Und ich habe jetzt hier gepostet, obwohl ich mich wegen des neuen Designs zunächst von hier fernhalten wollte. Mist!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. März 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit der Überlichgeschwindigkeit nur für Zeitreisen in die Zukunft gilt, in die Vergangenheit (wie bei Star Trek XI) ist mathematisch erst überhaupt nicht möglich (schon mal in einem Koordinatensystem einen Graphen gesehen, der rückwärt's geht?)
> Die Lensflares trugen schon was zur Atmosphäre des Films bei, was ich an dem blöd fand, war das Quotentechtelmechtel zwischen Spock und Uhura, insgesamt war der Film jedoch recht unterhaltsam - wenn man an gewisse andere, langweilige Science-Fiction-Filme des selben Jahres denkt (ich sag' nur Avatar)
> 
> Und ich habe jetzt hier gepostet, obwohl ich mich wegen des neuen Designs zunächst von hier fernhalten wollte. Mist!


 
Ich weiß, dass Zeitreisen in Star Trak mehr als genug vorgekommen sind. 
Man kann auch bis zu einer gewissen Entfernung gefahrlos an ein schwarzes Loch heran. Wenn du unsere Sonne mit einem massegleichen schwarzen Loch ersetzen würdest, wäre unsere Umlaufbahn immernoch stabil und unverändert.

Jo stimmt haste wahr... Hab da nen Denkfehler gehabt aber spielt eigentlich auch keine rolle, da es eh nicht möglich ist. Eben wegen E=mc²

Na dann viel Spaß bei 3D, wenn die Lensflares direkt vorm/im Auge sind. So war es bei Avatar und das fand ich extrem Unangenehm.

Ja das Techtelmechtel war schon fehl am Platz.


----------



## darthbomber (5. März 2011)

Ich weiß ni so recht, was ich von Lucas Aktion halten soll. Es hat irgendwie den fahlen Beigeschmack von Geldmacherei. Die erste DVD-Box von 2004 fand ich noch ok, hab se mir och damals direkt gekauft, aber als dann vor nich allzulanger Zeit n Re-Release kam, denkt man sich schon seinen Teil. Ins Kino renn ich wegen der 3D-Fassung ni nochma, einfach weil ich die 6 Filme alle hier auf DVD hab.

Zu Star Trek möcht ich sagen...paar Storykniffe kann man da noch verzeihen, zumal alles irgendwie doch konsistent wirkt. Auch hier hab ich alle 11 Filme im Regal zu stehen. Imho wischen die Star Trek Schwarten ohnehin mit Star Wars den Boden, auch wenn ich beide Universen ob ihrer filmgeschichtlichen Relevanz durchaus schätze. Jedoch bietet Star Trek einfach die größere Menge an Denkstoff, wenn mal bissle weiter denkt.


----------



## das_vierte_fragezeichen (5. März 2011)

Das ist doch pervers. Ich finds jetzt schon voll übertrieben, dass die Starwarsteile 4-6 animationstechnisch aufgewertet wurden. Jetzt auch noch 3D?! Ich mein, ich rüste meinen Oldtimer ja nicht mit nem neuen Ferrarimotor aus oder pack da 22 Zoll Felgen dran.


----------



## Pumpi (5. März 2011)

Ein relativ aktueller Titel wie Herr der Ringe hat schon nicht auf Blu-Ray funktioniert (ist bestenfalls gute DVD Qualli).

Jetzt will der sein 1977crap auf HD und 3D bringen ? Reine Abzocke, muß mich ebenfalls GreenTea anschließen !

P.s:

sign @ Two-Face

Das neue Forenformat ist ungeil, kommt nichtmal mit 4:3 zurecht, schande


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. März 2011)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, das Projekt SW in 3D aufzubereiten gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren - selbst George Lucas kann nicht mir nichts, dir nichts so ein aufwändiges Projekt ins Leben rufen und den ersten Film nächstes Jahr rausbringen. Die Vorbereitungen dafür laufen mit Sicherheit schon länger.
> Was damit gemeint war, ist dass Avatar dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich 3D in der breiten Masse etabliert und Kinos entsprechend ausgerüstet werden. Einzig darauf hat George Lucas gewartet, gleiches gilt für die Veröffentlichung von SW auf Blu-ray und die Verbreitung von BD-ROM-Playern. Die HD-Fassung von SW existiert tatsächlich schon seit Jahren (soviel ich gehört habe wurde sie einmal auf Premiere gezeigt).
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinen Post ganz genau gelesen hast, wirst du sicher bemerkt haben, dass Ich nur die für bescheuert halte, die wegen der 3D-Effekte 7-10€ bezahlen würden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. März 2011)

Eine Fortsetzung von Star Wars wäre sicherlich vernünftiger, als die bereits gedrehten auf 3D zu trimmen.
Glaube nicht, dass das viele Leute in die Kinos lockt.
Der 3D Hype ist bald wieder ausgelutscht.


----------



## Pumpi (5. März 2011)

> Der 3D Hype ist bald wieder ausgelutscht



Ich bezweifle stark, das ein auf 3D umgerüstetes Kino, in nächster Zeit (10 Jahre) irgend etwas anderes zeigt ausser 3D.

3D wird im Kino gut angenommen, wenn möglich wollen die meisten 3D. Da wird sich nichts zurück entwickeln, warum auch, wem es gefällt dem gefällts


----------



## Rocksteak (5. März 2011)

darthbomber schrieb:


> Jedoch bietet Star Trek einfach die größere Menge an Denkstoff, wenn mal bissle weiter denkt.


 
Würdest du das für mich bitte präzisieren?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (5. März 2011)

Ich vermute darthbomber meinte den Kern dieser Aussage, einer Wortparodie (Galgenhumor):
Ein arabischer Scheich fragt George W. Bush:
"Bei Star Trek gibts Chekoff den Russen, Ohura als Afrikanerin, Chinesen usw. aber nie Araber?"
Daraufhin der damals amtierende Präsident:
"Weil es in der Zukunft keine Araber gibt!"

Zum Thema:
Geldmacherei hin oder her. Es ist eine Grandiose Geschichte. Aber kommt leider stellenweise auch nicht mehr so an, wie einst.
Die kleine hier im Hause, die so von Clon Wars schwärmt, konnte nicht viel mit den Ewoks, die Karawane der tapferen & Kampf um Endor anfangen.
Ihre Jahreszahl einstellig, FSK12. Die Jugend von Heute.

Heute o. Morgen gibts hier George Lucas THX 1138 (Equilibrium(?)) & Das Schwarze Loch mit Maximillian Schell (Vorreiter von Event Horizon, im entferntesten Sinne iRobot & Moon).
Da können noch mehr aufpoliert werden Dune 3D (hier gibts arabisch klingende Namen / abtransport von Spice = Öl...  )


----------



## MysticBinary82 (5. März 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ein relativ aktueller Titel wie Herr der Ringe hat schon nicht auf Blu-Ray funktioniert (ist bestenfalls gute DVD Qualli).
> 
> Jetzt will der sein 1977crap auf HD und 3D bringen ? Reine Abzocke, muß mich ebenfalls GreenTea anschließen !



Da spricht die absolute Ahnungslosigkeit aus dir. Es kommt immer drauf an, welches Master verwendet wird. Es kann ja auch auf einer Kopie der Kopie der Kopie basieren, dann erhält man keine gute Qualität aber und da wiederhohle ich mich leider, es gibt sehr wohl alte Filme die eine gute bist sehr gute (wesentlich besser als DVD) Qualität an den Tag legen. Sieh dir mal 2001:odysee im weltraum auf BD an. Das ist der hammer und der film ist von 1968.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zu Star Trak sag ich nicht viel, bin zwar ein Fan der ersten Stunde (Ja ich mag sowohl Star Trak als auch Star Wars und ich finde es lässt sich nicht miteinander Vergleichen) aber ich finde den Style von J.J. Abrams irgendwie furchtbar. Er verwendet viel zu viele Lensflares (in post geadded) dort wo kein Licht steht (Jemand sollte dem mal sagen, dass das kein stilmittel sondern ein Artefakt ist).
> Zum anderen sollte man Abrams mal erklären, dass das einzige ist was passiert, wenn man in ein schwarzes Loch fliegt die Auflösung der Materie in Energie bedeutet - sprich keine Zeitreise sondern ein Auseinanderreisen. Außerdem sind Zeitreisen nicht möglich, da man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit haben müsste, und was ist die höchste Geschwindigkeit im Universum???
> 
> Die Story, abgesehen von dem oben genannten, war dennoch recht gut, auch wenn ich ihm die Vernichtung Vulkans nicht wirklich verzeihen kann.
> ...


 
Ersten heißt es Star Tr*e*k. 
Und zweitens, Zeitreisen, bzw. Zeitparadoxe sind in Star Trek normal, ist ein schönes Mittel, mal eine andere Geschichte zu erzählen oder eben die verschiedenen Serien miteinander zu kombinieren (Sisko mit den Tripples bei Kirk war megageil ).
Dann sind Zeitreisen nicht unmöglich, denn einem Universum ist es eigentlich egal, wie die Zeit läuft, Planeten bewegen sich so oder so, die Quantenphysik sagt sogar voraus, dass Zeitreisen wahrscheinlich sind, die Relativitätstheorie hingegen nicht, weil dort das Licht die Grenze ist, aber in der Quantenphysik gibts mehr als die endliche Lichtgeschwindigkeit und schwarze Löcher gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich gar nicht.
Außerdem ist ja Star Trek Fiktion, wie auch Star Wars, oder wieso kann der Millennium Falke mit Überlichtantrieb fliegen?


----------



## Low (6. März 2011)

Mir würde es reichen wenn ich die Filme in 2D im Kino nochmal erleben könnte.


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. März 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es war sogar 1977 (US-Release). Warum sollte durch moderne Technik und digitalisierung kein HD möglich sein? Ein analoger Kinofilm (kommt auf die Anzahl an Generationen an die er durchmachen musste) kann eine Qualität von über 8K bis nur noch 1K haben.
> 
> Ich habe hier die 2001:odysee im weltraum Blu-ray liegen und der Film ist von 1968. Der ist zwar größtenteils in 70mm gedreht, dennoch kann die Qualität mit heutigen Blu-ray Veröffentlichungen mithalten.
> 
> Man muss auch sagen, dass Episode II und III "nur" in fullHD gedreht wurden jedoch mit einer besseren "Abtastung" als das standard Prosumer-Camcorder machen.



Das mag ja alles wahr und richtig sein, in 2D ist das ja auch weiter kein Thema, da wird das sicher ansehnlich 
was meine größte Sorge ist, dass alles in 3D umzumodeln, da 1977 einfach noch nicht viel am PC gemacht wurde bzw. mal überhaupt wer an 3D gedacht hätte  die Filme sind also denkbar ungeeignet sie in 3D umzuwandeln  der Effekt wird sicherlich nicht so, als hätte man einen nativ in 3D gedrehten Film vor sich


----------



## Marty66 (6. März 2011)

Mir schwillt hier echt der Kamm, an alle "vermeintlichen Filmkenner": Star Wars 4-6 gab es damals schon vor der DVD auf Laserdisk und lag schon in Digitaler Form vor...somit nicht Vergleichbar mit anderen alten Remasters wo die Firmen für ein Billigremaster noch mal abgreifen wollen. Außerdem ist dies hier keine Star Trek Diskussion, danke...
(BTW ich mag auch Star Trek, aber nicht hier!)


----------



## jjxxs (6. März 2011)

bin gespannt wie das ergebnis der 3d aufbereitung eines derart alten films wird. werde ihn wenns soweit ist auf jeden fall im kino gucken =]


----------



## Luke Skywalker (6. März 2011)

Also ich geh auf jedem Fall jeden der 6 Filme mindestens 1 mal in 3D ins Kino gucken. Außerdem brauch ich bis zum Herbst ein Blu-ray Laufwerk damit ich mir alle Filme als Blu-ray kaufen kann (hab zwar alle schon als DVD aber ich muss die einfach nochmal haben )


----------



## lordberti (6. März 2011)

*Deutscher Kinostart steht*

Twentieth Century Fox Germany gibt Deutschen Kinostart für Star Wars 3D: Episode 1 - Die dunkle Bedrohung bekannt.
 Deutscher Kinostart: *09.02.2012 *

VDFKINO Database


----------



## MysticBinary82 (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ersten heißt es Star Tr*e*k.
> Und zweitens, Zeitreisen, bzw. Zeitparadoxe sind in Star Trek normal, ist ein schönes Mittel, mal eine andere Geschichte zu erzählen oder eben die verschiedenen Serien miteinander zu kombinieren (Sisko mit den Tripples bei Kirk war megageil ).
> Dann sind Zeitreisen nicht unmöglich, denn einem Universum ist es eigentlich egal, wie die Zeit läuft, Planeten bewegen sich so oder so, die Quantenphysik sagt sogar voraus, dass Zeitreisen wahrscheinlich sind, die Relativitätstheorie hingegen nicht, weil dort das Licht die Grenze ist, aber in der Quantenphysik gibts mehr als die endliche Lichtgeschwindigkeit und schwarze Löcher gibts bei Star Trek eigentlich gar nicht.
> Außerdem ist ja Star Trek Fiktion, wie auch Star Wars, oder wieso kann der Millennium Falke mit Überlichtantrieb fliegen?


 
Oh Entschuldigung... wie konnte mir das passieren... Star Trek wird klar nur mit einem A geschrieben. Ich hab da wohl gerade irgendwie Star Wars im kopf gehabt.

Na wenn du so groß wie ein Quant bist, dann mag das zutreffen aber sowas ist nicht auf die reale Welt anwendbar oder bist du nachdem du 1.000.000 mal gegen eine Wand läufst plötzlich auf der anderen Seite?
Da möchte ich mal den Professor Harald Lesch quoten, Informationen kann man nur mit Lichgeschwindigkeit übertragen. Das wo es Überlichgeschwingikeit gibt ist beim Tunneleffekt aber da kannst du keine gänzliche Information übertragen, da kommt nur noch ein minimaler Teil an. Zumal man einen Menschen verdampfen müsste, die information tunneln (und zwar alles - was unmöglich ist) und dann wieder zusammen setzen. Dabei gibt es aber noch das problem der Unschärfe. Die gibt es bei Star Trek ja auch nicht.
Klar sind Zeitreisen möglich aber nur in die Zukunft und nicht wieder zurück. Da es ja noch das Gesetzt der Kausalität gibt. Sonst könntest du ja zurück in die Vergangenheit und dort deinen Großvater umbringen wodurch deine Geburt unmöglich wird und du jedoch dann deinen Großvater nicht töten kannst. Eben ein Paradoxon.

Im Film wird doch von einem Schwarzen Loch gesprochen oder unterlaufe ich da jetzt einem Irrtum?

Hab ich behauptet, das Star Wars wissenschaftlich korrekt ist? Dort wird aber nicht mal versucht es Wissenschaftlich zu erklären. In Star Trek schon. Allein schon der Materiereplikator, so nett das Teil erscheint so unmöglich ist es (zumindestens so wie es Star Trek erklären will).



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles wahr und richtig sein, in 2D ist das ja auch weiter kein Thema, da wird das sicher ansehnlich
> was meine größte Sorge ist, dass alles in 3D umzumodeln, da 1977 einfach noch nicht viel am PC gemacht wurde bzw. mal überhaupt wer an 3D gedacht hätte  die Filme sind also denkbar ungeeignet sie in 3D umzuwandeln  der Effekt wird sicherlich nicht so, als hätte man einen nativ in 3D gedrehten Film vor sich



Was hindert einem daran den Alten Film zu digitalisieren. The Dark Knight wurde auch mit richtigen Film gedreht und nicht digital. Man kann schon viel machen Wo da natürlich der Sinn liegt ist ne andere sache. ILM traue ich das schon zu, den 3D Effekt ordentlich hin zu bekommen zumindestens besser als bei den meisten Konvertierungen wie (Alice, Kampf Der Titanen). Diese wurden auch nicht darauf ausgelegt in 3D zu erscheinen.


----------

